# Merry Christmas everyone!!



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Just wanted to say Merry Christmas to all my friends and fellow coffee drinkers from Coffee Forums. I have just switched my machine ready for the first coffee of the day.

I hope everyone has a great day and for those travelling, safe driving.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

A merry christmas from me too, coffee in bed and pressie opening at the mo.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm just a bit later than you guys - just staggered downstairs to put on my machine - but the Best Wishes come from me, too.

Just woke up to an e-mail from a friend with this link - not coffee related, but it reflects the warmth that we all feel today. Enjoy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=hN8CKwdosjE


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Sandy, Hope Santa was good to you this year









Thanks for sharing the love and helping make Coffee Forums UK a great place to visit

Thankyou to Don and Geoff for logging in on xmas day - that's dedication!

Have a fab day to you both


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Merry Christmas all. Just managed to sneak onto the PC whilst making dinner. Coffee machine has been on for a while of course.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks vintagecigarman, that brought a smile to my face and a tear to my eye.

Merry Christmas to you all, thank you for all the knowledge you have shared with me.

Ian


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone,I haven't had chance for a coffee today but I am sure I will squeeze one in tomorrow. Hope you got everything you wanted

HLA91


----------



## ozgreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Hope all coffee lovers had a great Christmas day, it was 40C in Perth yesterday and we sweltered, still managed to down a few javas in between icy cold beers though--SEASONS GREETINGS FROM DOWN UNDER!!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

A day late but happy christmas all!

I was banned from the pc yesterday so didn't manage to log on unfortunately, we did manage to go for a five mile walk before our christmas dinner though!

I've been enjoying my new chemex and my brother has already had the "best coffee he's ever tasted" noting that the latte I made him tasted like a costa latte after adding two sugars despite not having any sugar in! It's nice that other people are appreciating my hard work


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Phew, the family Christmas thing is done. Now chilling with a glass of Laphroig and watching High Fidelity. Test driven my new uber tamper and all is good on the espresso front, it has a convex base and I am liking it.

Got a Kindle from SWMBO and for the first time ever since Gutenberg and Caxton did there thing I did not miss paper as the required medium for reading.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh forgot to say, we are most definitely having another dog having been dogless for a few months now. Sadie has been very taken with the Glen of Imaal terrier (thanks to the forum) but we will see what happens.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Hope you all had a great Christmas sorry for the delay I was working yesterday and entertaining relatives/partying until late (I also imbibed a little islay malt) then today travelled up to Blackburn to watch Stoke win, and a little more islay malt

feet up before the sales tomorrow

Gaz


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

DonRJ said:


> Oh forgot to say, we are most definitely having another dog having been dogless for a few months now. Sadie has been very taken with the Glen of Imaal terrier (thanks to the forum) but we will see what happens.


A Glen is for life.....

...and Cara says thanks for wanting to be owned by one!


----------

